# Awwww...GRRR



## Stumper (Jun 10, 2004)

I had an interesting experience today. I was using a small earth auger bit in a 1/2 gas drill to bore holes for fertilizer and iron supplement. I pulled the bit out of a hole after getting it stuck. There was some clay stuck on it. When I hit the throttle in preparation for making the next hole the bit wobbled and threw itself into a 90 degree bend at the chuck. I've got a bruise and lost a little hide but no serious injury.-It could have been bad. While I question the quality of the auger bit the moral may be to NEVER put earth augers with 1/4 inch shafts in high torque drills.:angel:


----------



## SilverBlue (Jun 10, 2004)

Ok now that we know you will survive Justin….
Your not using that synthetic chemical fertilizer crap are ya?




If so, whatzamattawithyou!?!


----------



## rb_in_va (Jun 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stumper _
> *While I question the quality of the auger bit the moral may be to NEVER put earth augers with 1/4 inch shafts in high torque drills.:angel: *



Justin, was the bit made in the US, or someplace like Taiwan?


----------



## treeman82 (Jun 10, 2004)

I did something like that a year ago. One of those BIG Bosch drills. Caught a couple roots and almost got messed up. Try a pneumatic drill if you want to see torque though.


----------



## Stumper (Jun 10, 2004)

Rob, Sorta-It is a Boosted organic (DPW with chemical pellets to get the specified nutrient percentages).

R_b, I honestly don't remember- I bought the bit last fall and don't recall where the packaging said it was made.


----------



## rb_in_va (Jun 11, 2004)

I just know that the US machine tools (drills especially) performed far better than the Chinese or Taiwan stuff. A lot of companies want to buy the cheap stuff because they don't understand that a quality tool will cut more precisely and will last longer.


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Jun 13, 2004)

Ouch!!! that sucks Justin, I have been doing vertical mulching before and caught a root and had the whole drill yanked out of my hand and pop me it the hip with the handle. Good thing it didnt catch me a little bit further south. Heal up quick so we can go fishin!!

Kenn


----------



## wiley_p (Jun 14, 2004)

They get the pan white hot, the teflon then adheres. Kind of shoots the teflon additive theory for engines out the window, rarely run internal combustion engines that hot.


----------

